# pepsi bottles with white or red dots



## mark divirgilio (Jun 19, 2016)

i just bought 2 swirll pepsi bottles.one has white dots around the neck.
the other has red dots around the neck.
1- what is the purpose of these dots? special run?
2- what is the value of the bottles with the dots?
thanks for any help!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2016)

Any Pictures? LEON.


----------

